# Lo Nuestro Car Club....Antelope Valley Toy Drive November 13, 2011



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Lo Nuestro Car Club....Antelope Valley is having a Toy Drive at the Palmdale International Shopping Mall in the city of Palmdale on November 13, 2011

Please come out support us for this event, it's for the kids.

Open to Lowriders, Hot Rods, Rat Rods, Motorcycles, Bicycles, Dubs, & Euros

Show Time: 11:00 a.m. - 3:00 p.m.
Entry fee is $10.00 or a unwrapped toy

50/50
Raffle

Santa will be there to take pictures
Jumping Balloon

Music provided by: By Antelope Valleys very own DJ CUEBALL

Trophys will be awarded.
First 25 cars will get Dash Plaques

Sponsored by: How High Hydros

Supported By: Pachucos Car Club, Krazy Stylez Car Club, True Memories Car Club (Antelope Valley)

More info and flyer still to come.

Come support us for this show as we collect toys for the kids, come and have a good time with good entertainment. Fun for everyone!!!!!!!!








*


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

andyodukes66 said:


> *Lo Nuestro Car Club....Antelope Valley is having a Toy Drive at the Palmdale International Shopping Mall in the city of Palmdale on November 13, 2011
> 
> Please come out support us for this event, it's for the kids.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ray562 (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

andyodukes66 said:


> *Lo Nuestro Car Club....Antelope Valley is having a Toy Drive at the Palmdale International Shopping Mall in the city of Palmdale on November 13, 2011
> 
> Please come out support us for this event, it's for the kids.
> 
> ...


:cheesy::thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Lo Nuestro Car Club.....Antelope Valley
Toy Drive November 13, 2011

Event Update: Special Appearance by

"Mister D"








*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This toy drive is fully endorsed by THE CHOLO DJ!!! Good LUCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> This toy drive is fully endorsed by THE CHOLO DJ!!! Good LUCK!!!!!!!!


Thanks Mike! means a lot


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

djmikethecholodj said:


> This toy drive is fully endorsed by THE CHOLO DJ!!! Good LUCK!!!!!!!!


*Thank you very much Mike :biggrin: I really appreciate it, it means alot :thumbsup: :thumbsup: wish you could be there, your a true friend..*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Update: Supported by:

Pachucos Car Club
Viejitos Car Club (San Fernando Valley)
Krazy Stylez Car Club
True Memories Car Club (Antelope Valley)*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Update: Supported by

Pachucos Car Club
Viejitos Car Club (San Fernando Valley)
Krazy Stylez Car Club
True Memories Car Club (Antelope Valley)
Duke's Car Club (Antelope Valley)
Esti Low Car Club (Antelope Valley)
Eastside Oldies Car Club*


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

:thumbsup:

Your the MAN Andy!!


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

lo nuestro said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Your the MAN Andy!!


*Thank you Sal :biggrin: It's coming together :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*I will mos def be there... :thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Bear said:


> *I will mos def be there... :thumbsup::thumbsup:*



*Thank you very much for the support Bear :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: It's gonna be a great time for everyone :biggrin:*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

ray562 said:


>


*Are you gonna come down Ray? :biggrin:*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Event Update: Supported by

Pachucos Car Club 
Viejitos Car Club (San Fernando Valley)
Krazy Stylez Car Club
True Memories Car Club (Antelope Valley)
Duke's Car Club (Antelope Valley)
Esti Low Car Club (Antelope Valley)
Eastside Oldies Car Club
Viejitos Car Club (Palmdale)*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

that's what I'm talking about Andy ,your the man :thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> that's what I'm talking about Andy ,your the man :thumbsup:



*Thank you Juanito :biggrin: i'm doing my best, and i'm getting alot of support from alot of people :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

lo nuestro said:


> TTT



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

This looks awsome Andy. Will really try to make it.


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/314144-car-wash-fernando-outsiders-cc.html


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

melinayazmin said:


> This looks awsome Andy. Will really try to make it.



*Thanks :biggrin: Hopefully the toy drive will come out good. You better come!!!! :biggrin:*


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

andyodukes66 said:


> *Thanks :biggrin: Hopefully the toy drive will come out good. You better come!!!! :biggrin:*


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Toy Drive Update:

Supported By:

Pachucos Car Club
Viejitos Car Club (San Fernando Valley)
Krazy Stylez Car Club
True Memories Car Club (Antelope Valley)
Duke's Car Club (Antelope Valley)
Esti Low Car Club (Antelope Valley)
Eastside Oldies Car Club
Viejitos Car Club (Palmdale)
Old Classics Car Club (San Fernando Valley)*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This toy drive is fully endorsed by THE CHOLO DJ.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

djmikethecholodj said:


> This toy drive is fully endorsed by THE CHOLO DJ.


:thumbsup: *Thank You Mike The Cholo DJ :biggrin: Friends like you make it worth it :thumbsup:*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Lo Nuestro Car Club.....Antelope Valley Toy Drive Update:

Toy Drive sponsored by:

Palmdale International Shopping Mall
How High Hydros
Antelope Valley Harley Davidson
Cosme's Airbrush

Special Appearance:

Mister D

Entertainment:

Music provided by DJ Cueball
Aztec Dancers
Santa Claus

Flyer to come soon and working on 2 big give aways for Raffle....*


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

Count me in...


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

andyodukes66 said:


> *Thanks :biggrin: Hopefully the toy drive will come out good. You better come!!!! :biggrin:*


 U know I wanna b there. I gatta win that bike since I don't have a ranfla.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

JOHN818 said:


> Count me in...


*Thank you very much for your support John :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: It's gonna be alot of fun...*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

melinayazmin said:


> U know I wanna b there. I gatta win that bike since I don't have a ranfla.


*Lol, You know how many people already hit me up on the bike. :biggrin: It's gonna be a good one....*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Lo Nuestro Car Club.....Antelope Valley Toy Drive
November 13, 2011 at the Palmdale International Shopping Mall located at 2520 East Palmdale Blvd. Palmdale, Ca 93550
Show Time: 11:00 a.m. to 3:00 p.m.
Cars & Motorcycles $10.00 or unwrapped toy, Bikes & Pedal cars $5.00 or unwrapped toy
Event Sponsored by:
Palmdale International Shopping Mall
How High Hydros
Antelope Valley Harley Davidson
Carnales O.G. Wear
Jorge Cortez
Cosme's Airbrush
50/50, Raffle, Jumper, Aztec Dancers, Santa Claus,Trophys
Music Provided by:
Dj Cueball

*We will be raffling of a Lowrider Bike and a Roadster Wagon*

Special Appearance by:
Mister D


*


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

Sounds like it will be a good show.


----------



## Rag Ryda (Sep 5, 2010)

joeysf58 said:


> Sounds like it will be a good show.


x64...count us in!!


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

joeysf58 said:


> Sounds like it will be a good show.


*I'm hoping it will be Joey, I'm doing my best so everyone that show's up will have a good time, especially the kids. The whole show is for and about the kids. :biggrin: Hopefully you can stop by Joey, it would be great to see you again. :biggrin:*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Rag Ryda said:


> x64...count us in!!


*Wow!!!! Thank you very much, and for the support. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: It's gonna be fun..
Is it ok to put the club on the flyer?*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

T T T For Andy:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

What it do AV.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> T T T For Andy:thumbsup:


 Thank you Juanito, hope your coming too....


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

JOHN818 said:


> What it do AV.


How's it going John? Doing good over here. Ready for the Toy Drive


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

lo nuestro said:


> TTT


:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

**Flyer coming next week**


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*









Lo Nuestro Car Club.....Antelope Valley Toy Drive Update:

Brought to you by Raul Camacho with M&M Productions & Tierra
The Tierra Car will be on display










Also special appearance & performance by:

Mister D










Doll E Girl










Any Info contact: Andy O. 661-317-9438*


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

Mr_cutty_84We will be helping my daughter Angela Navejas raise funds to put her baby Isabella Marie Navejas to rest, Angela lost her baby in her 7th month pregnancy due to a fatal car accident were she also lost her fiance and mother in law. any questions call me @ 562-375-2731 Junior 
SATURDAY, OCT 01 2011
8am until dark
WILL BE HOSTED @ JOURNEY OF FAITH 
17456 DOWNEY BLVD BELLFLOWER CA


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

andyodukes66 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

It's gonna be crackin' in Palmdale on November 13th.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Lo Nuestro Car Club....Antelope Valley Toy Drive Update:

We will be raffeling off a Lowrider Bike (Not Pictured)










We will also be raffeling of a Roadster Wagon (Not Pictured)










Toy Drive supported by:

Pachucos Car Club
Viejitos Car Club (San Fernando Valley)
Krazy Stylez Car Club
True Memories Car Club (Antelope Valley)
Duke's Car Club (Antelope Valley)
Esti Low Car Club (Antelope Valley)
Eastside Oldies Car Club
Viejitos Car Club (Palmdale)
Old Classics Car Club (San Fernando Valley)
Klique Car Club (East L.A.)

Sponsored & Coverage by:









*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Lo Nuestro Car Club....Antelope Valley Toy Drive supported by:

Pachucos Car Club
Viejitos Car Club (San Fernando Valley)
Krazy Stylez Car Club
True Memories Car Club (Antelope Valley)
Duke's Car Club (Antelope Valley)
Esti Low Car Club (Antelope Valley)
Eastside Oldies Car Club
Viejitos Car Club (Palmdale)
Old Classics Car Club (San Fernando Valley)
Klique Car Club (East L.A.)
Old Memories Car Club (High Desert)*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Sunday Bump :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Lo Nuestro Car Club....Antelope Valley Toy Drive Update:

We will be doing a "Turkey Giveaway"

For the Thanksgiving Holiday.....So someone will be bringing home a turkey for their dinner....*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Lo Nuestro Car Club......Antelope Valley Update:

Supported by:

Pachucos Car Club
Viejitos Car Club (San Fernando Valley)
Krazy Stylez Car Club
True Memories Car Club (Antelope Valley)
Duke's Car Club (Antelope Valley)
Esti Low Car Club (Antelope Valley)
Eastside Oldies Car Club
Viejitos Car Club (Palmdale)
Old Classics Car Club (San Fernando valley)
Klique Car Club (East L.A.)
Old Memories Car Club (High Desert)
Good Times Car Club (So. Cal)*


----------



## BIGD6FOU (May 24, 2011)

andyodukes66 said:


> *Lo Nuestro Car Club......Antelope Valley Update:
> 
> Supported by:
> 
> ...


QVO ANDY!! La KS Familia is looking forward to this show! From experience, get as much parking block as you can, sounds like you're going to have a full house!!:thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

BIGD6FOU said:


> QVO ANDY!! La KS Familia is looking forward to this show! From experience, get as much parking block as you can, sounds like you're going to have a full house!!:thumbsup:



*Q-Vo Homie, can't wait to see you guys again. Yeah we we're talking about that just today, it's getting bigger then i thought. Alot of support from all my friends. It's going to be a good show, with everyone who's helping, showing up, and all the supporters. *


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TTT


*Thank you homie :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

** Todays "Bump" **


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

andyodukes66 said:


> *Lo Nuestro Car Club......Antelope Valley Update:
> 
> Supported by:
> 
> ...



LO NUESTRO INLAND EMPIRE, will be there!!!


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

lo nuestro said:


> LO NUESTRO INLAND EMPIRE, will be there!!!


*Thanks for the support Inland Empire :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

andyodukes66 said:


> *Thanks for the support Inland Empire :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


 yep Lo Nuestro cc Moreno Valley will Be thereuffin:uffin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> yep Lo Nuestro cc Moreno Valley will Be thereuffin:uffin:



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt



*Thank you Sporty67 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *TTT*........*


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*T
T
T*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

BUMP FOR THE HOMIE ANDY ...KRAZYSTYLEZ FAMILIA WILL BE THERE IN full effect..


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

andyodukes66 said:


>


can i get a turkey too????


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

krazyhorse said:


> BUMP FOR THE HOMIE ANDY ...KRAZYSTYLEZ FAMILIA WILL BE THERE IN full effect..


:biggrin: *Thank you very much Peter for your support and i know Krazy Stylez will be representing big time :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

lo nuestro said:


> can i get a turkey too????


*:biggrin: For you Sal.....I'll think about it ....Lol.....You did a great job on the flyer....Of course..:thumbsup:*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

andyodukes66 said:


> TTT


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> andyodukes66 said:
> 
> 
> > TTT
> ...


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

**Sunday Bump**


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

**TTT**


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

**Monday Bump**


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

Sporty67 said:


> To the top


thanks for the bump Sporty!


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Just wanted to thank Inland Empire Sensations for their support and driving all the way up to Palmdale for our Toy Drive...Thank you guys very much....








*


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Bear said:


> *TTT:thumbsup:*



*Thanks for the Bump Bear :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TO THE TOP FOR LO NUESTRO TOY DRIVE:thumbsup:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TO THE TOP FOR LO NUESTRO TOY DRIVE:thumbsup:



Thanks...


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TO THE TOP FOR LO NUESTRO TOY DRIVE:thumbsup:




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

lo nuestro said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> [B][I][SIZE=7]Event Update: We will be raffling off a set of rims donated by Antonio's Wheels of Palmdale. Rally Auto Group of Palmdale is sponsoring our toy drive. Thank you guys for your support...[/SIZE][/I][/B]


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*3 more weeks....Get ready!!!!!!!!!
















*


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

andyodukes66 said:


> *3 more weeks....Get ready!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats right ....three weeks!


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Wanted to give thanks to: members from
Inland Empire Sensations Car Club
Ontario Classic Car Club
Legacy Car Club
The Hood Life Car Club
For caravaning up here to Palmdale from Riverside Co. & the Inland Empire. Thank you guys for your support & spending the day with us...
*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Sporty67 said:


> To the top


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Event Update: Sponsors & Donators:
How High Hydros, Palmdale International Shopping Mall, Antelope Valley Harley Davidson, Nissan of Valencia, The Heat 100.9 FM, Rally Auto Group, M&M Entertainment & Productions, Crow Customs, Cosme's Airbrush, Carnales O.G. Wear, Jorge Cortes, Playful Needs, Creative Twist, Papa Bear's Original Recipe Funnel Cakes, Antonio's Wheels, D&D Mufflers, Big Hip Wear.

Entertainment & Performances:
DJ Cueball, Mister D, Doll E Girl, Mazatl Dance (Aztec Dancers)

Car Clubs:
Pachucos Car Club, Viejitos Car Club (San Fernando Valley), Krazy Stylez Car Club, True Memories Car Club (Antelope Valley), Duke's Car Club (Antelope Valley), Esti Low Car Club (Antelope Valley), Eastside Oldies Car Club, Viejitos Car Club (Palmdale), Old Classics Car Club (San Fernando Valley), Klique Car Club (East L.A.), Old Memories Car Club (High Desert), Good Times Car Club (So. Cal), Inland Empire Sensations Car Club, Ontario Classics Car Club, Legacy Car Club, The Hood Life Car Club, Majestics Car Club.

Raffles:
A set of rims, Lowrider Bike, Roadster Wagon.

Trophys:
Mayor's Choice, Sponsor's Choice, People's Choice, Judge's Choice, Club Participation, Best of Show, "Best" of Engine, Paint, Interior, Truck, Lowrider, Under Construction, Street Rod, Original, Compact/Import, Panel/Suburban, El Camino, Pedal Car, 30's, 40's, 50's, 60's, 70's, 80's, 90's, Furthest Distance, Best Motorcycle - 1st, 2nd, 3rd, Best Bike - 1st, 2nd, 3rd....First 25 cars get Dash Plaques.

On Display: The Tierra Car*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: *TTT *


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

andyodukes66 said:


> :biggrin: *TTT *


Good Job!!!!


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

It's looking good Andy! TTT


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Good Job!!!!



*Thank you very much Juanito :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

melinayazmin said:


> It's looking good Andy! TTT



*Thank you Melina, it sure is. getting alot of feedback from everyone. Looks like alot of cars are gonna be there, also the bikers. I have to shut down almost the whole swap meet parking lot, hopefully i have enough room for everyone. But it's gonna be a good show and lot's of fun for everyone. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: November 13th it's gonna be live in the city of Palmdale....*


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*TTT cant wait!! man looks like ima have to get there early ..... :420:*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

andyodukes66 said:


> *Thank you very much Juanito :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Bear said:


> *TTT cant wait!! man looks like ima have to get there early ..... :420:*



*Don't worry homie, I'll make sure you got a spot :thumbsup: :thumbsup: See at the show...*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

One of the things were raffeling off, Donated by D&D Mufflers out in Lancaster.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

<FONT size=6>One of the things were raffeling off, Donated by D&D Mufflers out in Lancaster.</FONT><BR><BR><BR><IMG style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; MARGIN: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none" id=vbattach_385360 class=previewthumb alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=385360&stc=1" attachmentid="385360">


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*15 inch rims we will raffeling off at the Toy Drive...Donated by Antonio's Wheels in Palmdale...






*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

**2 More Weeks* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

nice Andy T T T


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

andyodukes66 said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


TO THE TOP FOR LO NUESTRO :wave:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TO THE TOP FOR LO NUESTRO :wave:



*Thank you homie :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

looking forward to the event andy!!!


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

I Think everyone is, i'm still getting calls for support or people that want to be part of it. Still alot of things to do and time is counting down. See all of you on the 13th.


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

"Bump" for the day


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

andyodukes66 said:


> "Bump" for the day


ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

one more week hope to see all 0f LO NUESTRO CC There 
for support and other cc's and solo Riders thx.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Lo Nuestro Car & Bike Club T. T. T

Inland Empire
Los Angeles
Antelope Valley

Next week Lo Nuestro Antelope Valley Toy Drive
in Palmdale.....The place to be in the A.V.


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*:wow:OOh i can use that!!!
*


andyodukes66 said:


> One of the things were raffeling off, Donated by D&D Mufflers out in Lancaster.
> 
> 
> View attachment 385360


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

I HOPE MOTHER NATURE COOPERATES WITH OUR SHOWS GOOD LUCK HOPE YOUR TOY DRIVE IS A GREAT SUCCESS LO NUESTRO TO THE TOP MUCH LOVE TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Bear said:


> *:wow:OOh i can use that!!!
> *


Hopefully you'll get it Bear..


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> I HOPE MOTHER NATURE COOPERATES WITH OUR SHOWS GOOD LUCK HOPE YOUR TOY DRIVE IS A GREAT SUCCESS LO NUESTRO TO THE TOP MUCH LOVE TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


Hopefully she does, but if not we're both gonna make it the best shows on that Sunday. With the true supporters we have. Thank you homie, much love back to Traffic Car Club..TTT


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

1 more week...7 more days.....Rain or Shine, see you all there.


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Hopefully all shine! See ya there.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

melinayazmin said:


> Hopefully all shine! See ya there.


We're hoping, but if not. We're gonna make the best of it. We're not gonna let the kids down. See everyone there...


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

6 more days!!!!


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

leomajestics said:


> ttt


Thanks for the support Leo...'


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

5 More Days....


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

HOPING FOR THE BEST TO THE TOP FOR LO NUESTRO THAT RAIN GOTTA STAY AWAY FROM THIS TOY DRIVE TOO MANY KIDS COUNTING ON THIS. GOOD LUCK AND HOPE THE BEST FOR THIS EVENT


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> HOPING FOR THE BEST TO THE TOP FOR LO NUESTRO THAT RAIN GOTTA STAY AWAY FROM THIS TOY DRIVE TOO MANY KIDS COUNTING ON THIS. GOOD LUCK AND HOPE THE BEST FOR THIS EVENT


Thank you very much for the comments & support for our toy drive. Either rain or shine we are not gonna let the kids down, it's looking pretty good with no rain up here in the A.V. but just cloudy, hopefully there will be no rain at your show too. But knowing Traffic Car Club, rain or shine, your show will still be in the history book. TTT for Traffic Car Club...


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

andyodukes66 said:


> Thank you very much for the comments & support for our toy drive. Either rain or shine we are not gonna let the kids down, it's looking pretty good with no rain up here in the A.V. but just cloudy, hopefully there will be no rain at your show too. But knowing Traffic Car Club, rain or shine, your show will still be in the history book. TTT for Traffic Car Club...


:thumbsup:


----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

4 More Days...Weather looking some what good, low percentage of rain for the A.V., looks like cloudy with some wind.


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*Hey Andy just wondering what time is move-in???*  :dunno:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Bear said:


> *Hey Andy just wondering what time is move-in???*  :dunno:


I'll be there at 8, but other pplz will start coming around 9 or 9:30. See you there homie, and once again thank you very much.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Weather looking good on Sunday for the A.V., sun with some clouds. Temp around 66. 3 More days everyone!!!!


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Latin Queen said:


> :thumbsup:


Thank you Latin Queen...


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Check this out. Angel Baby from 99.1 is having his 9th annual food drive and turkey Jam Nov. 19th at castle Park in Riverside. There is entertainment all day including Klymaxx, Hank Castro (former lead vocalist for Midnighters) Noel G will be there signing autographs, people from Operation Repo, and a whole lot more. Entry is ONLY 5 Cans of food or a turkey. The need for turkeys is high as we can all imagine, so please try to bring a turkey. Right now, mant markets are having two for one turkey sales, keep one, bring one. Please, please be part of helping to feed the less fortunate. We all have been there at one time or another.
Thanks, from me and my family.


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*ok koo! Ill be there the night before camping out :rofl:*


andyodukes66 said:


> I'll be there at 8, but other pplz will start coming around 9 or 9:30. See you there homie, and once again thank you very much.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

lo nuestro said:


> TO THE TOP 4 LO NUESTRO C.C. MAKING IT HAPPEN FOR THE KIDS:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

andyodukes66 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

leomajestics said:


> ttt


Thanks for the support Leo, Majestics TTT.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Bear said:


> *ok koo! Ill be there the night before camping out :rofl:*


Sounds good Bear, shit i'll join you. Lol, we'll make it a camp out bbq.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> lo nuestro said:
> 
> 
> > TO THE TOP 4 LO NUESTRO C.C. MAKING IT HAPPEN FOR THE KIDS:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:[/
> ...


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

2 More Days.....Sunday will be sunny with a few clouds, high around 66. Bring your jackets. See everyone there. It's gonna be live in the A.V.


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOUIE A 62 (Aug 13, 2009)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Thank you 67 B-Wine Destiny & Louie A 62 for the support.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Toy Drive Update: Lil Tommy the Clown & The Clown Crew will be performing at the show. Check them out on YouTube...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

LETS HOPE FOR ALOT OF TOYS BRING THOSE SMILES TO ALL THE YOUNG ONES LO NUESTRO C.C. TO THE TOP. MUCH LOVE TRAFFIC C.C.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> LETS HOPE FOR ALOT OF TOYS BRING THOSE SMILES TO ALL THE YOUNG ONES LO NUESTRO C.C. TO THE TOP. MUCH LOVE TRAFFIC C.C.


That's right...everyone help us collect the toys for the kids of Antelope Valley. And also buy alot of raffle tickets that day. All the money from the raffle will go with the toys to The Children Center in Lancaster. Let's all work together to put smiles on the kids this Holiday Season. I know times are still hard for some of us, but let's give to the ones that need it more. Thank you Traffic Car Club for your support, and to everyone else who's supporting us. This Toy Drive wouldn't be possible without your help & support.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Tomorrow is the day!!!! Hope everyone's ready. Let's all get together and put a smile on a kids face this holiday season. And let us all enjoy the day together with old and new friends. See everyone tomorrow, we're gonna make the A.V. Live on Sunday.


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

andyodukes66 said:


> Tomorrow is the day!!!! Hope everyone's ready. Let's all get together and put a smile on a kids face this holiday season. And let us all enjoy the day together with old and new friends. See everyone tomorrow, we're gonna make the A.V. Live on Sunday.


LO NUESTRO TTT HAVE A GREAT DAY FOR A GREAT CAUSE BRINGING SMILES TO A LOT OF KIDS :thumbsup:


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

Well I prob won't camp out but ill bthere at about 830 lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

we will see you tomorrow we are leaving at 6:30 am Lo Nuestro CC Mo Val 

Juanito VP


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

Krazystylez. Will b there


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Awake and getting ready. What's the weather looking like?


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

GOODTIMES SO CAL HAD A GREAT TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

MAJESTICS AV WAS N THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

krazyhorse said:


> Krazystylez. Will b there


Thank you Krazystylez for coming out & supporting us. Krazystylez showed strong at the toy drive. TTT.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

jorge63 said:


> GOODTIMES SO CAL HAD A GREAT TIME :thumbsup:


Thank you so much GoodTimes So. Cal for showing up & supporting us for the Toy Drive. GoodTimes TTT.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

jessdogg said:


> MAJESTICS AV WAS N THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you Jess & the Majestics for coming out & supporting us at our Toy Drive. Majestics TTT.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Bear said:


> Well I prob won't camp out but ill bthere at about 830 lol


Thank you Bear for coming out & supporting us at the Toy Drive. It was great meeting you & i'm sorry we didn't get to talk much. But we'll see each other again.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

We had a very successfull Toy Drive. Thank you everyone for coming out and supporting us on our 1st toy drive. To all of the clubs & solo riders thank you for showing your rides. We had around 150 cars, motorcycles, and bikes. We collected 198 toys, and made near $1,000 dollars in the raffle. Someone walked away from the show with $260 from the 50/50, congradulations. The entertainment was great, Thank you Mister D, Doll E Girl, Lil Tommy the Clown, and the Aztec Dancers. Thank you everyone for making this happen, the kids of Antelope Valley thank you. See all of you next year at our 2nd annual toy drive.


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

andyodukes66 said:


> Thank you Krazystylez for coming out & supporting us. Krazystylez showed strong at the toy drive. TTT.


Andy were all one big family when it comes to kids. .krazystylez stylez had a blast..


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

any pix yet andy??


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

Like everybody else I had a great time can't wait 4the next event let alone the 2nd annual show  again much props 4the event.


andyodukes66 said:


> Thank you Bear for coming out & supporting us at the Toy Drive. It was great meeting you & i'm sorry we didn't get to talk much. But we'll see each other again.


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

We had a great time at the show. Our club only has two members in the AV, but we're down to support you guys in whatever you do up here. Already looking forward to next year!

Much thanks and respect for the trophies tambien. I'm glad you guys dig the ride. (mine was the pink/purple/silver 67 Cutlass)

Here's a little video for those who missed out.:thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

krazyhorse said:


> Andy were all one big family when it comes to kids. .krazystylez stylez had a blast..


Krazy Stylez showed strong at the show with some clean ass rides. Thank you so much Peter & the Krazy Stylez Family. That's true we're all family up here in the A.V., and Lo Nuestro Car Club Antelope Valley will be there on the 3rd of December to support Krazy Stylez on their toy drive.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Thank you so much Eryk for coming out & spending the day with us, it was great talking & meeting you at the show. I'm glad you had a good time, it's ok that there's only 2 of you, but the 2 of you gave love & support to us. It's only me right now, but a few can make an impact. Keep in touch homie.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm sorry everyone that I haven't posted pics yet, but my laptop ain't working right.

You can see the pictures of the Toy Drive on my Facebook page. Go to Facebook, search for Andy Ochotorena, then hit photos & there's 2 albums for the toy drive.


----------

